# Accessible ruler/ template?



## steveray (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone know if one exists and where to get a scaled template/ ruler for checking (radius & rectangle)common door maneuvering clearances, 60" radius, 36"X48", etc....? Tried googling around a bit but wouldn't even know what it would be called...Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 24, 2016)

Forensic exhibit? You will need to cut out your own of foldable oil cloth or similar material if you want it to be portable. Not enough demand for manufactured items.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2016)

I used to have a scale that would show an accessible turning space for a plan review at different scales that I got at an accessibility class. I lost it but would like to replace it.


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> I used to have a scale that would show an accessible turning space for a plan review at different scales that I got at an accessibility class. I lost it but would like to replace it.



Hopefully this thread will help both of us then...C-Thru ruler used to be in my town and we still have Alvin who does alot of drawing and art stuff...


----------



## steveray (Oct 24, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Forensic exhibit? You will need to cut out your own of foldable oil cloth or similar material if you want it to be portable. Not enough demand for manufactured items.



Looking for plan review, not field inspection, although that would be nice too....


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 24, 2016)

Contact Boberick, they have great ADA aids (templates) for free.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.draftingsteals.com/catalog-templates-circles.html
This is what I used in the old paper review days


----------



## mark handler (Oct 24, 2016)

http://corada.myshopify.com/collections/survey-tools/products/wheelchair-turning-space-templates


----------



## MtnArch (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice share Mark!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> I used to have a scale that would show an accessible turning space for a plan review at different scales that I got at an accessibility class. I lost it but would like to replace it.



Rick, check the kids playroom, that's where I found my drafting aids?

If your cheap: 
For a field inspection you could doctor up a yard stick with a magic marker for measuring your toilet, grab bars, counter, TP holder etc in case you forget all the measurements. Whittle the end down and use it for the emergency lighting, smoke detector and exit light testing. Can use it for the stairs, treads, handrail and spindle spacing. Theres usually room to wright info on the yard stick. Good tool for a rookie inspector until they memorize the requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes Rick and makes a good photo exhibit to support reports.


----------



## steveray (Oct 25, 2016)

Great idea on the yardstick!...I may have to try that for inspections...So there really is not one tool for pen and paper reviews for checking circles and rectangles and maybe T shape?


----------



## linnrg (Oct 25, 2016)

I was given a 25' tape measure that has notations about what happens at each dimension.  It was given to me during an ADA training.  it says DBTAC Northwest ADA info Center 800-949-4232 on the sticker.  Maybe they are still available for the field side of it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2016)

linnrg, 

"Starrett" makes a 25-ft measuring tape with ADA markings on it also.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 25, 2016)

For my field work, I used to have shoes that were exactly 12" long, and put painters tape on my pant legs at 9", 15", 27", 29", and 34" AFF; and 48" on my sleeve.
It was not accurate, but I would only need to measure if it looked like it was gonna be close.
After you do enough field evaluations, at some point you brain can eyeball it really close, probably within 1/4" accuracy - - much like how upright bass players know exactly where to put their fingers to hit the right note.
That said, I always rely on a yardstick or tape measure for final verification when measurement looks close.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys, you are missing his point. He is doing board reviews, not field. A pre-printed template has not been produced that I am aware of but he can use a large circle & large square templates of 1/8 or 1/4" scale that will provide circles and squares of the minimum dimensions allowed.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Guys, you are missing his point. He is doing board reviews, not field. A pre-printed template has not been produced that I am aware of but he can use a large circle & large square templates of 1/8 or 1/4" scale that will provide circles and squares of the minimum dimensions allowed.


You are assuming the drawing is correct. Access is ALL about the field.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes Mark, but before appearing in the field the AHJ must review and approve the plans which is what SteveRay says he is doing.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 26, 2016)

Knowledge not a template works.
Templates for which code?
As you know, ADA IS NOT THE SAME AS ANSI117, neither are the same as CBC. Thats probably why the ADA~TAPE MEASURE failed. 

Just had a case where a licensed Architect plans showed the building 1 foot 3 inches wider than it was. Everything was great on the plans. Kitchen equipment and the accessible stalls would not fit. Template would not help.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2016)

MH,
Thanks for the info, was not aware of the ADA Accessibility Survey tool set.

Steveray, 
Sorry for the thread hijack, sometimes we (I) only talk about what we (I) know instead of what the poster wants to know. 

But still it's all good info! 
Can't find a supplier with the Starrett tape measure, may have to go with a Stanley.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 26, 2016)

Look harder, try rockler. They have them.


----------



## steveray (Oct 26, 2016)

It's all good, I like the discussion, ultimately plans and field both matter to me. If it is right on the plans, I have a chance of it being right in the field. If the plans are wrong, I have no chance and they have the "well you approved the plans" argument, not that they are going to win it....In tight spaces,rectangular spaces are tough to scale in a hurry, so anything to make it easier to check would be great...


----------



## steveray (Oct 26, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Look harder, try rockler. They have them.



Got a link? Looked at Rockler woodworking didn't see anything, not sure if that is what you meant....Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 26, 2016)

linnrg said:


> I was given a 25' tape measure that has notations about what happens at each dimension.  It was given to me during an ADA training.  it says DBTAC Northwest ADA info Center 800-949-4232 on the sticker.  Maybe they are still available for the field side of it.


* Good luck in reading it*


----------



## Yikes (Nov 15, 2016)

I would not rely on a template for drawing review.  Speaking as an architect who creates the plans, it is my job to provide you with the dimensions you need to interpret the plans.  I have seen many instances where the plans are saved as pdf, then printing form pdf shrinks the scale by about 2%, thus making it impossible to get accurate measurement.
the architect can either provide actual dimensions on the plans, or can provide standard details sowing clearances, or can provide symbols (such as the dotted 5' dia. turning circle) which are then explained in the symbol legend.

If, for example, you are checking a plan where there's a door that needs 18" strike side clearance, and it graphically appears to be showing about 24-30", here's what I would do:
- If there's a standard "Typical" detail for door accessibility that shows 18" min. strike clearance, I would accept it as compliant.
Or, if there was a dotted rectangle symbolizing the required clearance, with the symbol shown and dimensioned on some legend elsewhere on the plans, I would be fine with that , too.
If there was no such detail or symbol, I would mark it "?" for correction.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2016)

Yikes said:


> I would not rely on a template for drawing review.  Speaking as an architect who creates the plans, it is my job to provide you with the dimensions you need to interpret the plans.  I have seen many instances where the plans are saved as pdf, then printing form pdf shrinks the scale by about 2%, thus making it impossible to get accurate measurement.
> the architect can either provide actual dimensions on the plans, or can provide standard details sowing clearances, or can provide symbols (such as the dotted 5' dia. turning circle) which are then explained in the symbol legend.
> 
> If, for example, you are checking a plan where there's a door that needs 18" strike side clearance, and it graphically appears to be showing about 24-30", here's what I would do:
> ...



Agreed...to an extent....The boiler plate is usually right, but doesn't match the floor plans. And if I had to ask for everything to be dimensioned, I would never issue a permit...


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 15, 2016)

Then again I expect the contractor to have a code on site (smiling) too.


----------

